# Need a good no dog type level.



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Title says it all. I was looking at the klein 6 inch level or the no dog brand level that clamps to the conduit.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*no-dog*

I've never used one. Have you tried to use a coupling with a short piece of angle iron. You still use a torpedo level but it works great...only I called it an ANTI-DOG.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

just clamp a piece of strut to the pipe and use torpedo level. but ,of course a GOOD electrician dont need one. :whistling2:


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was on a job today and saw one thats why i wanted to know who made a good one. I will just use a piece of iron clamped. I can do it without a no dog and i have been. It just takes me longer to do.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

another good way is to take your sharpie and mark the BOTTOM of the pipe after you make the first bend. when you flip it over the mark is on top. make a mark on the shoe and just line em up. it works.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks i never thought of that. Nor was i ever taught tricks like this.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*no-dog*



Chevyman30571 said:


> I was on a job today and saw one thats why i wanted to know who made a good one. I will just use a piece of iron clamped. I can do it without a no dog and i have been. It just takes me longer to do.


 The method I was referring to for example; If running 3/4 inch take a coupling and weld a 3" to 4 "
long piece of angle iron...or unistrut to it. Screw the coupling on the pipe just snuggly and rotate the pipe and place the level on it until it IS level. Make your first bend. Then advance the pipe to your second line, if you are using the 30 degree method. Rotate the pipe in the bender until it is level and bend. It works every time unless someone has been using the bender for re-bar.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*no dog*



Chevyman30571 said:


> Thanks i never thought of that. Nor was i ever taught tricks like this.


 Have you heard of using the travel method for marking and bending conduit?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I use one of these, http://www.no-dog.com/nodog/ there really handy,once I got one I don't know how I got along with out it.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The little Greenlee that Lowes sells is a great little level, and is an all around level not just a no-dog level. I use the little 4'' level from Checkpoint, it looks very similar to the Greenlee but without the 30 degree vial. http://chadstoolbox.com/checkpointminimagg3nodog3viallevel3powerfulrareearthmagnets.aspx


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Checkpoint made the original Greenlee ones I believe. I have the greenlee and a mega mag G3 checkpoint. It's this one:
http://chadstoolbox.com/checkpointmegamagg36vialsuper7torpedolevel.aspx


----------



## wayni (Aug 27, 2007)

paul d. said:


> another good way is to take your sharpie and mark the BOTTOM of the pipe after you make the first bend. when you flip it over the mark is on top. make a mark on the shoe and just line em up. it works.


Works well. I use it for small conduit all the time. It works pretty slick when you want to roll an offset into a box, a coupling or any other connection on a different plane from where you started. With big stuff its a no brainer - very seldom are you changing planes or angles. A mark on top and on bottom is all you need.

But I do carry the Maxis "Speed Set". It works as a no dog, a torpedo level, spacer and more (I haven't figured out the more yet) and supplements my regular level nicely. It only sees no-dog action if I'm on the table bender and want to look cool, though. http://wireman.com/Speed Set.html


----------



## Daldo84 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Real use for no dog*

I normally will use my no dog level on pipe bigger than 2" emt. Otherwise, I'd use it on rigid or ss pipe. It is ideal for multiple shot ninetys where every bend must be dead nuts to avoid waves in the pipe.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

www.no-dog.com for a genuine no-dog brand level

www.wireman.com for a Ventura anti-dog level with large, 1 1/2 inch vial

and wireman.com for the Maxis Speed Set level mentioned earlier by *wayni*.

I have one of the Ventura levels from Wireman.









that one...


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got a no-dog (original) and the Greenlee no-dog level.

To be honest I as often as I use a no-dog I often just put an EMT connector on the pipe and use the set screw as a sight.


----------



## Devin (Jan 12, 2010)

i saw a no-dog at the store and i realy like its called Maxis speedset it has a 1 1/8 spacer which i realy like


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

no dogs ?


----------

